# Composer



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Can someone please tell me who is the conductor here?






Sibelius's Violin Concerto with Hilary Hahn.

Thank you.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like Lorin Maazel.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Lorin Maazel.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

StevenOBrien said:


> Looks like Lorin Maazel.


Thank you.


----------

